
Apple Rescued, by Microsoft (1997) - DanielRibeiro
http://www.wired.com/2009/08/dayintech_0806/
======
homarp
to be read in conjunction with [http://www.zdnet.com/article/stop-the-lies-
the-day-that-micr...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/stop-the-lies-the-day-that-
microsoft-saved-apple/)

